# More Of The Omega Pilot



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

still playing with the camera


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

and


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Nice watch, looks great on your wrist.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Great pics and a nice watch


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

More...? I hadn't heard of you buying one in the first place! Very nice. How many were made? What is the movement? Does it have a display back and if not what's on the back?


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

It's a replica after a pilot watch datind from 1938. It is a LE of 1938







watches and has a solid back. The movement it's an Omega COSC calibre 23 jewels and a power reserve of 44 hrs.

I'm sure someone else can tell more.


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

ltd edition of 4938, cal2200 selfwinding movement, rotating bezel with interior flange, 50m wet, comes in special presentation case, supplied with pilots calf strap as well, so i can wear it round my leg when im out shopping

i like it because its so unusual , and youll be hard pushed to see another one when your out

sam


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Damn









I knew it was an LE of 4938 but I thought I miss-read it. OK, some back pictures by any chance?







You can always photoshop the serial number, btw.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

And it 'aint freaking cheap!!!!!!!!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Is 4938 significant, seems an odd number why not do 5000?


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2004)

pg tips said:


> Is 4938 significant, seems an odd number why not do 5000?


Probably something to do with the date of inception ----'38.

Very nice watch Sam, you're right I doubt you will ever see another.


----------

